# Kronos app.



## 1navyguy (Mar 1, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how to undo "never remember" selection on the Kronos app? A team member who left and has recently come back was trying to log into Kronos on his phone. It was not working so I let him try mine. When he put his info in it asked if it should remember it. He selected Never even though I told him to select "not now". Now when I put my info in my phone for the app it does not ask me if I want it to remember my login in so I have to type it each time. And the way I fat finger things its only a matter of time before I mess it up and get locked out.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 1, 2021)

1navyguy said:


> Can anyone tell me how to undo "never remember" selection on the Kronos app? A team member who left and has recently come back was trying to log into Kronos on his phone. It was not working so I let him try mine. When he put his info in it asked if it should remember it. He selected Never even though I told him to select "not now". Now when I put my info in my phone for the app it does not ask me if I want it to remember my login in so I have to type it each time. And the way I fat finger things its only a matter of time before I mess it up and get locked out.


Kronos has never asked me if it can remember, I always have to type. Safari auto fills on the SSO screen, but I have to go through that screen every time


----------

